# A router, a tattoo artist, and a scrollsaw walk into a bar



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

With apologies to @OutoftheWoodwork

In my comment on Barb's post showing her daughter's artwork I said that the birds needed to be routed into a sign. I woke up in the middle of the night with a slightly different idea for the birds ... maybe it was the after dinner Jameson at work – it tends to do that. (My creativity comes in 750ml bottles.)

At any rate this Love Bird is the result. Made from a scrap of 3/4" pine. 1/4" basswood, and a bamboo skewer. 

First the bird and the word were routed and then the outlines cut on the scrollsaw. Next a couple of holes for the skewer and then painting and sanding. A quick little project for the windowsill, shelf, or desk.

Sorry for appropriating the artwork, Barb, but it's part of my continuing message that ideas are everywhere if you'll open your eyes and look.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good idea Oliver and Barb.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Another 'Gaffboat Special'. You see things I just dream of seeing


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver very nice really great look,


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn it. Now I know where my creativity went. I quit drinking back in 1969.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool Ollie


HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks good Oliver, you are really getting with the program cranking them out fast, keep them coming, very nice work, you will have all your Christmas presents made before you know it.
Herb


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

great post showing project inspiration is everywhere.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ I like it. What font did you use?

Bob


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A nifty little tchotchke. Just right for a teen girl.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, I must admit that I'm surprised that your bird doesn't flap its wings or make music.
Does it just sit there - being still and quiet? I don't think you were supposed to drink the entire bottle at one time!

Ha-ha, 

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice one Oliver. The way you come up with all these idea's, you must be enjoying Jameson Premium. >


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome job Oliver. Wait till I show my daughter how her artwork has inspired and it was put to wood.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

As posted by my daughter when I showed it to her (10 minutes ago ) "Oh it's beautiful!!!"


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Walked into a bar? Did they forget to duck?
Nice artistry on the wood working!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Oliver ~ I like it. What font did you use?
> 
> Bob


The font is called "Musicals" and is free from dafont.com


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job Oliver.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, very nice Oliver


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL...as soon as I saw the title, I just had to look......


One never knows what one will find.......VBG.

The signing skills are great..


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ollie,
Have you given any thought to gifting your creation to Barb's daughter (perhaps to be delivered as a Christmas gift)? I believe that the daugther would treasue it and remember you for her lifetime.
Enrico Caruso


----------

